# unusual



## bagels (Mar 20, 2013)

I am an 86 year old, going on 39, woman with diverticulosis, minor IBS, neither constipation nor diarrhea. I have frequent, 4-5 times daily, small formed BMs. I live in the San Francisco Jewish Home and am very active. I am off dairy as a dietary note.

I am starting on dicyclomine, but taking now peppo-gest peppermint capsules 3 times daily plus 1 Align (probiotic). They have been helpful so far.

I don't fall into any category really. My gastroentrologist says my condition is mild. Anyone else with similar symptoms have any thoughts, ideas or suggestions on coping with this form of IBS?

- Bagels


----------

